# Kids and Reptiles



## SnakeyeZ (May 31, 2011)

I was just going through my Photobucket and came across a collection of pictures of my daughter with various reptiles. I thought I'd share.

Does anyone elses kids share an apprecition for your scaley or shelled critters?

Pictures are in no particular order.


----------



## Fernando (May 31, 2011)

Thats so cool. The photos are great and you can see your daughters growth as well


----------



## dmmj (May 31, 2011)

My cousin who spends weekends and summers with me, loves to help with the turtles and tortoises ( or as we call them Buddies) She helps feed them, talk to them, ask them questions, she swears they answer her.


----------



## ChiKat (May 31, 2011)

What a sweet little girl  She's lucky to be raised around animals!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 31, 2011)

Neat photo's, she looks happy!


----------



## Zouave (May 31, 2011)

Lovely child oh and snake mustache FTW!


----------



## terryo (May 31, 2011)

Your little girl is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Isa (Jun 1, 2011)

Your daughter is beautiful  She looks very comfortable with the reptile, it is very cute


----------



## Angi (Jun 1, 2011)

She is so cute! She looks like a little angel playing with serpents LOL.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

I'll try and get some pictures of her with the tortoises this weekend if I have a chance. She is shy because she lost her two front teeth so we'll see if she'll let me take a picture lol.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 2, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'll try and get some pictures of her with the tortoises this weekend if I have a chance. She is shy because she lost her two front teeth so we'll see if she'll let me take a picture lol.



Lets start a thread. Tortoises and our kids


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds good - I'll start a new thread lol


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Does anyone elses kids share an apprecition for your scaley or shelled critters?



Mine does.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharin Tom. Cute girl.

Nice sulcata too... I love seeing the giants!


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2011)

That's my friends tortoise. We gave him a beak trim that day.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> That's my friends tortoise. We gave him a beak trim that day.



Is that the hundred pounder we were joking about last year! You remember heavy torts and pulled hamstrings?


----------



## zoogrl (Jun 2, 2011)

I love the pics! I'll see if I have any pics of the kids with the snakes or tort


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Lets start a thread. Tortoises and our kids



No need to start a new thread. If Rich is willing, we can just add our pictures to his thread here. The subject name suits ok.

My grandson and his tegu:






My across the street neighbor's 3yr old daughter and my Aldabrans:


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 2, 2011)

emysemys said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > Lets start a thread. Tortoises and our kids
> ...





Post Away!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is my son, Elikai.


----------



## Really_Great (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm actually too caring for reptiles to give them to children... children are usually cruel to them as well as to other kinds of animals...


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 8, 2011)

Really_Great said:


> I'm actually too caring for reptiles to give them to children... children are usually cruel to them as well as to other kinds of animals...
> youtube to mp3 converter Download MP3 from any YouTube video!



Not all children are cruel to animals, and I know that all the parents on here that own and love there reptiles have taught that love and respect to there kids. You should not say that children are cruel to animals because thats not true..


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

My son only picks up Andy when I ask him to.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 8, 2011)

Really_Great said:


> I'm actually too caring for reptiles to give them to children... children are usually cruel to them as well as to other kinds of animals...



That's a pretty vague statement, and obviously incorrect statement. As you can see by my photo's (and others) my daughter is VERY respectful of animals. Perhaps if you having problems with your children then maybe you should be teaching them some respect for animals? Just sayin...





dalano73 said:


> Really_Great said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually too caring for reptiles to give them to children... children are usually cruel to them as well as to other kinds of animals...
> ...



Well said... where is the "Like" button?


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 3, 2011)

Really_Great said:


> I'm actually too caring for reptiles to give them to children... children are usually cruel to them as well as to other kinds of animals...



I know this is an old thread but i saw this comment and thought... how harsh.....
No child is cruel to an animal unless they have beeen taught to but if your children have been taught right and wrong and yes and no they can be trusted...
I trust my 4 year old sister with all of my heart with tiago....if she hurt him ever (touch wood) i would not hold a grudge as i know it was accidental as she was not brought up that way....
The only animal/critter she has actualy killed is probably the ants she steps on inwhich she is unable to see them,
If you think children are like this.... personaly i think this is your fault not theres...... the childhood effects a child very much in life! 
Sorry to dig back into this but i had to comment! 
Sorry again,
thankyou!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

My nephew loves my baby Sulcatas. Whenever he sleeps over we'll get up early, go out into the yard, and pick weeds for them. Now he can identify which plants are good for them and which are bad. I'll send him out with a little strainer and he'll come back w/dandelions, broad leaf plantains, grape leaves, and purslane. Before he feeds the babies he'll inspect the plants for bugs and give them a thorough washing. Yesterday I heard him telling his dad that iceberg lettuce was no good for tortoises. He has become particularly fond of Leonardo, the littlest guy that I received from Tom. He will sit there and watch Leo until he eats a few bites of greens then he'll come down and give me the full report... "Uncle Anthony, Leonardo is eating so I know he was hungry!" Lately he has been driving my brother so crazy with all his 'Leonardo this & Leonardo that' that my brother has taken an interest in tortoises. He asked me what I thought about getting Vinny a tortoise of his own. With dad's guidance I think that he'll do great with a little guy. I've given him my original 72qt sweater box, some cypress mulch, and 2 little bowls for food and water. My brother is going to join the forum later on in the week (Look for VinnyC) and do a little more research. The whole experience has been wonderful for my nephew and now he'll be able to to raise a tortoise of his own with some help from dad. I love the idea of the 2 of them chatting it up with each other about tortoises. What a great opportunity for them to spend some quality time together!!! Now the only thing missing is the tortoise. They're looking for a baby that, when full grown, will grow to about 10-12", and is a good "starter" tortoise. Any ideas??


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 3, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> My nephew loves my baby Sulcatas. Whenever he sleeps over we'll get up early, go out into the yard, and pick weeds for them. Now he can identify which plants are good for them and which are bad. I'll send him out with a little strainer and he'll come back w/dandelions, broad leaf plantains, grape leaves, and purslane. Before he feeds the babies he'll inspect the plants for bugs and give them a thorough washing. Yesterday I heard him telling his dad that iceberg lettuce was no good for tortoises. He has become particularly fond of Leonardo, the littlest guy that I received from Tom. He will sit there and watch Leo until he eats a few bites of greens then he'll come down and give me the full report... "Uncle Anthony, Leonardo is eating so I know he was hungry!" Lately he has been driving my brother so crazy with all his 'Leonardo this & Leonardo that' that my brother has taken an interest in tortoises. He asked me what I thought about getting Vinny a tortoise of his own. With dad's guidance I think that he'll do great with a little guy. I've given him my original 72qt sweater box, some cypress mulch, and 2 little bowls for food and water. My brother is going to join the forum later on in the week (Look for VinnyC) and do a little more research. The whole experience has been wonderful for my nephew and now he'll be able to to raise a tortoise of his own with some help from dad. I love the idea of the 2 of them chatting it up with each other about tortoises. What a great opportunity for them to spend some quality time together!!! Now the only thing missing is the tortoise. They're looking for a baby that, when full grown, will grow to about 10-12", and is a good "starter" tortoise. Any ideas??


----------

